# cy/spring creek crappie



## dnonmacher (Aug 23, 2011)

have they started their run yet? I've never targeted them there and don't know when/where there pattern is like.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Going today, will post results.


----------



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

Anything?? I live right near these creeks on cypress wood


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Any reports? I'm inerested also


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I too live near Sawemoff.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i wish someone would let us know the Cypress creek is only 5 blocks from me, the kiddo and I ride the trials all the time......maybe i will go and put some lines in and give the report. wont be til next week though got to kill some more pigs in cuero this weekend


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Any reports RIP...about to be on my winter break and wanted to give it a try.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Saltwaterfishin_Kris said:


> Any reports RIP...about to be on my winter break and wanted to give it a try.


 Going tomorrow, will PM you or hit you up on Facebook with results..


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Alright that will do.....


----------



## Walkingstick (Dec 16, 2013)

Can somebody tell me where at? Cy / Spring to fish for crappie


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Walkingstick said:


> Can somebody tell me where at? Cy / Spring to fish for crappie


Welcome to the board.  Unfortunately, I don't know the exact spots to fish cy-creek. It is close to me though.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well what's the verdict? Any action? Please. I said please.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I took a short trip to spring creek a couple days ago. I didn't catch anything but I only made maybe 10 casts in one spot. Water looked pretty good. I need to get the jon boat in there soon, maybe Saturday


----------

